# Ive tried everything



## LongTimelisnr1stTimecallr (Nov 10, 2020)

Little tiny yellow dots..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 11, 2020)

Take closer pics of spots on the leaves
Most likely mites
If you have a good mic/scope loop check undersides for crawlers and eggs


----------



## zem (Nov 11, 2020)

look at the undersides of the leaves, real closely, if you see little dark things these are mites. Use a magnifier and light if you want to verify. It could also be some overfeeding due to salt buildup.


----------



## pute (Nov 11, 2020)

zem  is spot on....I think it is both


----------

